# Sadie - Abused Rescue Dog



## 1337f0x (Feb 21, 2012)

Outagamie County, WI-- A dog beaten to within inches of its life with a chain, is recovering in northeast Wisconsin. Sadie, a one and a half year old German Sheppard was found clinging to life hundreds of miles away in Illinois. An unknown attacker beat Sadie with a chain, severely injuring her eye and back.

Now, an Appleton area woman who rescued the dog is trying to give her a new beginning. Cindy Filz, a dog rescuer and animal control officer, drove hundreds of miles to a Chicago suburb to rescue Sadie. “She was beaten with a chain, she took off running probably she was found hiding in an abandoned dog house on somebody's property,” said Filz.

Filz runs Fur-Ever Friends Animal Sanctuary near Appleton. Filz has been rescuing dogs since 1991. She said Sadie’s eye injury is the worst she has ever seen on a dog. Filz has been working with Sadie for about three weeks. The dog was so traumatized she would lie down whenever anyone came near, emotional scars that Sadie may never completely recover from.

"Sadie needed help, the shelter that had her couldn't help her, so was there anybody out there that could, and no other German Sheppard rescue at the time was available and I was, so I said yeah I’ll come down and get her and we'll work with her,” Filz said.

Injuries took Sadie’s ability to blink her eye an expensive surgery is the only way to keep her from eventually becoming blind. Filz is holding fundraisers and hoping the community will pull together for Sadie.


---------------


Such a sad story, I feel disgusted. I first learned about this story through a GSD Page I follow on Facebook (some of you I know also follow that page). This is a link to a news article * (GRAPHIC PHOTOS AND VIDEO WARNING)*

http://www.nbc26.com/news/local/146355985.html

I really MUST warn you, the photos within made me cry and will possibly make you cry also. I'm so disgusted.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

How sad.  How can people be so evil??? I just cannot understand.


----------



## Mary&Stella (Jan 1, 2011)

That is simply heartbreaking, such a sweet looking little girl. I wish there was a paypal way to donate for Sadie, we do what we can for rescues here but I would love to help.


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

Mary&Stella said:


> I wish there was a paypal way to donate for Sadie, we do what we can for rescues here but I would love to help.


Soliciting donations is against the rules on this site. If you want to exchange that information, do so in private. I would also urge everyone to make sure that they check out the rescue they are donating to and donate directly to the vet's office.

Also, your local rescues are most likely struggling with vet bills every day on cases that do not become high profile stories.


----------



## Mary&Stella (Jan 1, 2011)

Sorry if I posted something wrong !!! Just a thought out loud !


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

No, nothing wrong. Just reminding everyone of the rules and to be careful with blindly sending money.


----------



## 1337f0x (Feb 21, 2012)

Mary&Stella said:


> That is simply heartbreaking, such a sweet looking little girl. I wish there was a paypal way to donate for Sadie, we do what we can for rescues here but I would love to help.


There is. Due to the rules of the forum though, I cannot publicly post it as there have been many issues in the past of fraudulent scams and people losing their money to unfair people. I can private message you the information.



GSDBESTK9 said:


> How sad.  How can people be so evil??? I just cannot understand.


I don't get it either. It really breaks my heart. I'm so crushed by the story and seeing it.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

> Also, your local rescues are most likely struggling with vet bills every day on cases that do not become high profile stories.


Great reminder


----------



## 1337f0x (Feb 21, 2012)

msvette2u said:


> Great reminder


It's a great reminder but a bit harsh in my opinion.

Most of the pet rescues and vet bills needed by the local shelters may not be high profile but this one has been publicized to fund help for the pup.

I'm all for helping my local shelter but why turn this one down? I can easily donate $100-$200 to my local shelter but since this is publicized, a small $5.00-$10.00 can't hurt or put a hole in my pocket either.


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

1337f0x said:


> It's a great reminder but a bit harsh in my opinion.
> 
> Most of the pet rescues and vet bills needed by the local shelters may not be high profile but this one has been publicized to fund help for the pup.
> 
> I'm all for helping my local shelter but why turn this one down? I can easily donate $100-$200 to my local shelter but since this is publicized, a small $5.00-$10.00 can't hurt or put a hole in my pocket either.


There's nothing harsh about it. There is a difference between your local shelter and pet rescues; many times there is no funding other than donations for rescues.

No one said there is anything wrong with donating to whichever charity you choose but many people forget about their local rescues that take on expensive cases every day and don't get the publicity to help them raise funds. Everyone wants to help save the next big news story while other just as important saves that don't make it to the paper or on a facebook site are over looked. Nothing wrong with a reminder to think about your local rescues once in a while and not just when you are slapped in the face with it.

And that should be the end of discussions on fundraising.


----------

